# Am I too Old to Apply to a Film School in America?



## Fellini77 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi there!
I know this may sound stupid but Am I too old to apply to a film school?
Iam 29 and been working as camera operator for 2 years now.
I have a degree in jornalism and took a One Year Film directing course in Europe,but that wasnt enough!
I really wanted to apply to Tisch because I have a huge passion for movies and really wanted to direct in the near future.
What do you guys think?
PS- sorry for possible spelling errors. Iam from portugal so english is not my native language.

Cheers!


----------



## Harris (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't know much about film school, so I'm not much help in that regard. I just wanted to say I'm one credit short of getting my degree in journalism, so hell yeah!

Also, your English is better than most people who post here. What have you been shooting as a camera operator, may I ask?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 17, 2006)

I think you're very much what Tisch grad school is looking for. You're not too old at all, and they like variety, so your background will make them happy, Go for it! Seeing as film graduate programs are so small, be safe and apply to AFI and USC too.


----------



## Fellini77 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello! 
Thanks for the fast reponse people!

Harris:

I also took a one year professional Camera Course. I did live shows, fictions and general TV in my home country. Only in video but I also know how film works.
I did this course because I wanted to Know how a camera works. The course was very helpfull.
Second, Also Congrats on your degree!Many good filmmakers are journalists. 

titaniumdoughnut:
Thanks for the help. You motivated me even more about applying to NYU 
But, IÂ´ll be 30 next year and NYU is 3/4 years rite?

Cheers!


----------



## duders (Aug 21, 2006)

If you already have a degree, you should apply to the graduate program.

The majority of people in the program are in their mid-late 20's and most people graduate when they are into their 30's. There are some 40 year olds in the program too.


----------



## Fellini77 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys.

Good luck 4 your projects.

Cheers!


----------



## cocklea (Aug 27, 2006)

> ovies and really wanted to direct in the near future.
> What do you guys think?



theres no such thing as "too old" when it comes to learning.


----------

